# what kind to buy?



## skinne (Dec 20, 2000)

im getting ready to buy a new quad and im getting a 4x4 i just cant decide what kind to get i had a suzuki before and have road hondas and polaris before i guess im looking for aome imput on what everybody rides. also if somebody can tell me some dealer who will deal and not give ya the run around the local dealers up here wont deal and the southern mi dealers wont tell me anything till i drive down there.thanks for the help.


----------



## Eastern Yooper (Nov 12, 2000)

I currently own an '95 Honda 300 4x4 and am very satisfied with it.

10 days after I bought it, it went thru the ice in front of my house. THAT was joyful! It hasn't ever missed a beat since then and I use the hell out it by towing, hauling, and plowing snow.

I have been eyeballing those Honda Rubicon 500's. They are true automatic transmissions incorporating fluids, etc unlike Polaris, Yamaha, and the others that use a belt-drive system that works like a snowmobile. Those belts stretch and eventually wear-out.

The Rubicon also has a high/low range and selective 2 or 4 wheel drive. They are selling for around $6700 out the door at the local dealer here. If you buy in Canada you can save quite a bit because of the exchange.

In my opinion, its hard to buy a bad 4-wheeler nowadays. They are all quality made and it basically boils down to what you prefer. My one suggestion would be to make sure you get a winch; you'll use it more than you think would.


----------

